# Need opera mini signed version for w800i



## raksrules (Jul 4, 2008)

i need signed version of opera mini for my w800i. i already have the latest version installed but it is not a signed one. i Was not able to find on the opera mini website.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 5, 2008)

I have also w800i. But after installing from opera mini site and I don't experience any problems. There a patch (vkp) for removing the java secuirty. You may install that and you will not be bothered with security qeries any more. There is a thread in this forum regarding this.


----------



## raksrules (Jul 5, 2008)

Can you please point me to the same. I am not able to find it 
Also can u tell me how to install the patch. I mean are there any chances of phone going kaput after that ? I dont want to lose my w800i


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 6, 2008)

what is the problem using unsigned versions, i mean if you are installing the app from genuine site then it will work for good


----------



## raksrules (Jul 6, 2008)

The new opera mini 4.1 has downloading built into it (at least thats the case with the one installed on my w800i). So what happens that whenever i want to download small multiple files each time i need to go through various permission checks before the file starts downloading.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 7, 2008)

@rak007

There is some risk associated with patching your phone. I patched my new phone (hardly one month since I purchased ) and I am happy with it. You may also visit this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59438&highlight=java+w800i
Also you may want to visit this forum *forums.se-nse.net/. There you will get all that you want including setool lite, vkp patches, tutorials on how to patch etc. etc.


----------

